# Packing and Crating > Crating Materials, Hardware and Methods >  crates for international shipment

## gokehead

I have a job where I need to make 4 crates that are being shipped to China.
I can purchase materials(wood) locally that have the necessary bug stamp.  I was wondering once I have 
fabricated the crates, will I be able to use a clear polyurethane to protect the crates form moisture?

Thanks for your advice,

Mike

----------


## JasonO

You may want to post this to the listserv (pacinlist@listserve.com) to get a faster response.  J

----------


## gokehead

Thanks - I'll do that!

----------


## Gallagher

Yes you can use a protective coating on your crates. I personally use Minwax Polycrylic clear satin water based protective finish; 3 coats worth. I also only use man made wood products, usually plywood and stencil the crates 100 % Plywood.

Dave

----------


## gokehead

Thanks for the advice!

----------

